# Meet Goldenrod my new apple snail!



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi guys. My friend got me a golden apple snail after my ghost shrimp died last 2 weeks ago( I got it from her too an it died a few weeks later.) He's coming home today and I hope the cories and my three guppies get along with him.










And goldenrod getting some love from the other snail.










And Here are the pictures of his first day home I took last week! <3


----------

